# Happy Birthday Allen H



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A Big Happy Birthday to you Allen.

And thanks for making those how-to videos, they are both entertaining and inspirational.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Allen!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Allen. Hope you have a sensational day. Thank you for all the inspiration!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Allen!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Happy Birthday Allen H!!! You are one of the best and an inspiration and instructor to all of us "would be" haunters! Thanks for all you do, your videos, Stiltbeast and have a happy day filled with cake and fun!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!! Enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Allen!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Allen!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Allen!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday you mad genius!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Allen!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-day, Allen!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Allen!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Allen. Thanks for all the tuts!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Allen


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope you had a great B-Day Allen!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Have a great day!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope you had a Great Birthday Allen.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

better late than never...Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday Allen H!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Belated Birthday Allen H!!   *


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Too late...but I hope it was a good one!


----------

